# R34 GTR Stolen



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted but thought it helps the owner out.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...70983962.34557.100001527708816&type=1&theater


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Sad times. Hopefully the owner gets the car back.


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

Spec

18x9.5+22 Volk Racing TE37 Super Laps
We have production dates and serial numbers for these!
265/35/18 Yokohama Advan AD08R Tyres
Muteki sr48 red wheel nuts and lockers
BC Racing Coilovers
K-sport 8 pot front calipers and 356mm disks
Nrg harness bar in grey
Takata harnesses pair in green with pads
Nrg neochrome gearknob
OMP Targa suede steering wheel
HKB Hicas Boss
Nrg neochrome snap off
Nrg purple lock.
Hks ssq4
Hks intakes with red filters
Carbon extended boot spoiler legs


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Apparently seen on The m6 a short while ago.


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

It's on different plates seen in Bradford according to latest update.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Yea apparently seen driving past Manchester. Sounds like it's going straight on a boat.

For what it's worth I also shared it on Facebook.


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Gutted for the owner!! - hope it is returned


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Sad times, what are the police doing about it? Sold to asians in bradford? Where is all this information coming from?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Stolen R34. - N40 SKY*

Stolen from Livingston.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Typo in title. Should be Reg not Get


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Facebook page linked above.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Good news? Hope they find the car.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Made it onto the BBC !

BBC News - 'Rare' car stolen during Livingston break-in

Hope they find it soon (and in one piece) .....


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

£10k reward is a 3rd of the price , hopefully it's found soon!


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

Recovered in Surrey.

https://www.facebook.com/stephengrayuk/posts/10205395944288356:2


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

Just read its been found on a driveway spotted by delivery driver


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

Recovered in Surrey.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153089703802985&set=gm.579347048864934&type=1&theater


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

Ooops, try it now.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

jonnypolish said:


> £10k reward is a 3rd of the price , hopefully it's found soon!


crappy way to spend 10k tho lol


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

Screenshot.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

Bad news. Surrey police failed to retrieve the car and it's gone again. FFS.


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

Update from FB.


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

Just read update police didnt get there in time car now gone again


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Bit silly putting it on Facebook until you knew it was secured. Surrey Police got proper egg on their faces now.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

FFS...


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Hope it gets found ok.


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

Piss poor show from the Police, I'd be livid!.


----------



## StuFord (Aug 11, 2014)

That's real shame really feel for they guy especialy after finding it to lose it again. Have seen on pistonheads its R90 GTR that the number plate been changed to apparently. Hope its found soon and in one piece


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

FFS what's going on !!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

No way!!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes way.

Apparently now using VRM R90 GTR.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

They need to start posting locations to have any chance of finding it! Surrey is a big place ffs. Happy to go looking if more specific locations are put up!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

You car enthusiast taxpayers need to start questioning WTF these idiots use the money they get for.

Hopefully they have taken the person who was at the house in for questioning why there was a stolen car in his/her drive way.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

That is truly shocking. A known stolen car is found and due to the VRM being changed to a similar make/model, they let it be. It doesn't take a genius to work out why the VRM was changed, how can they just let that pass.

My reg is R70 GTR. 
I wonder if R90 actually belongs to the thieves or is a duplicate of an innocent owners car.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

If the crooks had any brains it will be under covers now considering how close they came to being caught, I imagine that the house it was at they will deny its theres or know anything about it, will just say friend of a friend :/

Mikey


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Fek me i get pulled over in the X5 (i have a pretty unique Reg too) and told it's for routine checks and these guys don't even both knocking the door. 

Really feel for the guy. Useless fekkers.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

There is no such thing as a routine check. 

Something has either come up as suspicious on the ANPR or you were committing a driving offence to justify a "pull over". 

Or they were lying.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> Bit silly putting it on Facebook until you knew it was secured. Surrey Police got proper egg on their faces now.


They ran out of tea bags

Hope the owner gets it back!! sad times police are useless


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

Fully recovered according to the latest update.


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Central Scotland Cruisers Tm with Andy Graham
**** N40 SKY RECOVERED ***

Its with great pleasure that we can confirm that Andy's Nissan Skyline stolen yesterday morning during a house break in has been recovered and impounded by Surrey Police, we personally would like to thank everyone who shared our photo and spread the word about this stolen car, with over 1700 shares and over 100,000 views it certainly seen many counties and countries as far as Dubai and even Texas! We hope the b*st*rd theives get what they deserve.

This has been a traumatic time for Andy and his family, not only has a car been stolen but a house has been raided aswell. We wish all the best for Andy and his family at this time.

THANKYOU EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT FOR ANDY! FEEL FREE TO SHARE THIS AND GET THAT WORD OUT!!

Social media can be a curse at time but when it comes to subjects such as this, I'm glad everyone sticks together and helps each other out!!!

Cheers!!


----------



## domnickelly (Nov 11, 2013)

That is great news, i can't even imagine what Andy and his family have had to go through over the last 36 hrs.
Its these times we can be very grateful for social media
Hope there is no damage done


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Good job the scots voted 'No' otherwise we'd have kept it!


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

No damage car all in one piece...


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Good news.

Hopefully those responsible get shafted.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Great news, one of those rare times I trully believe social media is actually a good thing..Too much heat on the car for the thief to get away apparently!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Good news and hope no decent minded person would accept the £10k reward if offered. Sure Andy has been through enough.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Great result. 

Happy for Andy.


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

Excellent news!.


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Great news, Happy for Andy reunited with his pride & joy.


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Delighted - great result!!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Kadir said:


> Hopefully those responsible get shafted.



Which they won't


----------



## the chief (Feb 24, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> Good job the scots voted 'No' ot
> herwise we'd have kept it!


Lol!


----------



## the chief (Feb 24, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> Which they won't


150 hours comunity service.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

LiamGTR said:


> Which they won't


Not by the Courts, but they will have to confirm their full name and address when they appear before the Beak .....

Wet leaves through their letterbox ?:thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Put poo on the doorstep so they step on it when leaving the house in the morning.

I'm a rebel I know..


----------



## StuFord (Aug 11, 2014)

Just seen this and thought I'd post a link up hopfully back in the hands off the owner atleast its found and safe. 
But can't post link not enough posts but was on the daily record with pics off car on recovery truck hopfully heading back home to one worried and stressed owner but looks whole and not wreacked which would b weight off the guys mind


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Will this now be classed as a catD (stolen/recovered)


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Depends if he claims


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

wouldnt alerting them of the theft record is as previously stolen though automatically ? hope not


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Man charged with stealing £47,000 Nissan Skyline to appear in court thanks to police and social media efforts - Daily Record


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Hope the sentence was not so lenient.

Hear from others sites it was a friend who stole the car apparently?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Some food for thought about project threads showcasing expensive parts and builds only attract the wrong kind of attention. Is it really worth it?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

FRRACER said:


> Some food for thought about project threads showcasing expensive parts and builds only attract the wrong kind of attention. Is it really worth it?



That's why a lot of people don't do them now but tuner company's must to keep exposure high. Catch 22.


----------



## edizio (May 29, 2014)

So glad this was found. I was at the work Christmas party and people were coming over to say, "hey, you've got a skyline haven't you, better be careful, one just got stolen!"

I always keep mine garaged or in the secure office car park so, touch wood, it doesn't happen to me.


----------



## leodspider (Oct 19, 2014)

Yeah they guy who done it is suppose da lying really good mates, must of had a fall out or something


----------

